# Collar or Harness???



## RavenClaw (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I have been reading and taking in so much since joining that I havent had to really post anything since it was usually already addressed. However, after doing some digging I havent found anything specific on this topic. We should hopefully be getting our new addition sometime this week and Im getting super excited. I have had great success with using harnesses in the past on other dog breeds we have owned but havent heard of anyone here that uses or recommends them. I understand that most here "show" their poodles so I would imagine that would cause hair damage or obvious covering up on the dog but do any actually use a harness or recommend them over a collar for their "pet" poodle? I always liked the fact that it greatly limited any chance of pull on the neck but are there greater cons to a harness used with a poodle that Im not aware of? I saw others mention matting and things to the hair which I am completely new to with this breed that doesnt happen with other breeds.

So now that i have officially rambled on I need help in knowing whats best for our new addition and if they both have certain pros and cons??? 

P.S. Will be a tpoo size if that makes a difference :act-up:


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a toy poodle and use both a collar and a harness. During the day she wears a thin nylon type collar with her tags on it but I found for walks it's better for both of us if she wears an Easy Walk harness, which is made of a similar material. Neither have caused any matting of her hair.

For me, the positives of a collar are mainly identification and a quick way to attach a leash or a tether. The only drawback is that I have to take it off her at night as she she sleeps in a wire crate, and she moves around a lot when she sleeps so I don't want to risk her getting caught up.

The Easy Walk harness is great as it stops her from pulling if she gets excited and reduces the pressure on her neck. But it is a little annoying to have to put it on/take it off every time we go for a walk.

If you are concerned about matting, a quick brush every day should hopefully prevent that from occurring.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think harnesses are definitely better for the dogs if there is any chance that they might pull - especially for small poodles that can be prone to trachea problems. I walk mine in flat collars - we are usually only doing very short distances from the car to the areas where they can run off leash, and they were taught loose leash walking very early on. Even so, I am considering harnesses for those occasions when they need to be leashed for longer walks. 

I think harnesses are also very useful for when you are teaching a pup to walk on a loose leash - you can, if necessary, differentiate between walking politely when the lead is attached to the collar, and accept a bit of pulling on the harness when you have to get to the school gates in a hurry! It's important to choose the type of harness carefully - I have heard that the kind that force the shoulder blades together if the dog pulls can cause more damage than a flat collar.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a small mini and use a harness and a collar the same way as sgeorge. I use canine friendly (rc pets) vestharness which doubles as a car restraint.. which is quite convenient.

I only use it on (leashed) walks (and in the car), though, and I also have a collar that he wears all the time with his id tags. No matting issues.

I went with a harness because of problems with using a collar on their throat. Particularly when they are little and you are walking them, or training them to walk properly, they can get hurt if they start pulling - which can happen with any kind of distraction: other dogs, birds, etc.

Cheers!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I rescued two senior MPOOs who both suffered from collapsed trachea so I always use harnesses. (My three MPOOs aren't in show coat and I don't show.) I like the Up Country Style harnesses since mine don't pull. 

Here are some other threads:
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/13011-harness-collar.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/15731-tracheal-collapse-harness-collar-question.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/13915-harness-not.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/11575-miniature-poodle-harness.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/6913-harnesses.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/4637-best-safest-collar-harness-mini.html


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a miniature poodle, and she used to pull a bit on the lead when she saw birds and such so I put her in harness. I found this was actually worse though. I find she is a lot less responsive on the harness, and will just pull when she wants to. In the collar she might pull once or so, but then stop, and she is much more happy in just the collar. 

I think just try a few things with your dog and see what works best for you.


----------



## RavenClaw (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you all for the great and helpful information. Sounds like the best route to take is both a collar and harness used at different occassions. I considered that also originally but thought it was silly to have both not realizing others did it and the full reasoning behind it. Can't wait to actually go out and start fittings some on when we get our little one


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I use a flat nylon collar on Paige for walks, (but I keep her neck clipped), she wears a harness for tracking, though. That wy, she knows exactly what we're doing by the gear she's wearing. Bug is in a full coat, so I use a rolled leather collar on him and take it off when we are at home. I know it's probably irresponsible, but I do not put tags on any of my dogs anymore. I've had two in the past get hung up when the tags caught in the fence with one and in the crate with another. I do write my phone number on the collar itself. n the case of one of my dogs, I have also written 'Dog is deaf.' 
Actually, most of my dogs walk in either flat nylon or martingales. I do have two working ogs that are dog reactive that wear prong collars. Nobody wears chan choke collars here at all. 

The only thing I use harnesses for is tracking, or in Zeva's case, agitation training. Harnesses tend to encourage pulling. 
If you start your puppy really young, you can put the collar and leash on, let them drag it and encourage the pup to follow you with treats or toys. Teach the puppy from the get go to focus on you. That makes loose lead walking come naturally. 

I trained a dog once just for grins and giggles with no leash at all. She was 5 years old the first time I had to leash her (darn lesh laws lol). She acted insulted, but walked perfectly. 

Best wishes with the new love of your life. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

In my humble opinion, it's harness all the way! My two standard poodles are very strong and when we run the harness keeps them running beside me like angels (I actually only have one harness so I put it on Maddy, the worst puller), plus I hate the idea of them yanking on the leash when it's on a collar, around their neck, yuck. I borrowed mine from my obedience lesson instructor...oh that reminds me, I must pay her for the harness tonight


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I do the same as BorderKelpie but take it a stage further as my three standards know that they can do some limited pulling on their fixed flat collars & can definitely pull in their tracking harnesses but must be very civilised on their limited slip collars which I use for obedience etc. The reason for the limited pulling on fixed collars is that in Tracking Search Dog at higher levels the dog is required to start their track on their fixed collar & then swap to their harness after they have established they are on track. As mine are also usually tracking on the way to their official start it means they can get their focus on the job early.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry, OT, but, afkar, do you have any video of your dogs tracking? I would love to see them!
Always looking for ideas and pointers.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Like most here, Rosie wears a small nylon collar with her name and phone # embroidered on it. She wears that all the time. For walks, we use a harness. I have had her slip her collar before and I feel that the harness is more secure and safer for her neck than just a collar. I have not noticed that it pulls her shoulders together. It looks to me that the pressure is in the chest area. It also is a fuller harness and does not cut into her. I have not noticed that it mats the hair either, but she only wears it for walks.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Arborgale said:


> Like most here, Rosie wears a small nylon collar with her name and phone # embroidered on it. She wears that all the time. For walks, we use a harness. I have had her slip her collar before and I feel that the harness is more secure and safer for her neck than just a collar. I have not noticed that it pulls her shoulders together. It looks to me that the pressure is in the chest area. It also is a fuller harness and does not cut into her. I have not noticed that it mats the hair either, but she only wears it for walks.


OMG, Rosie is just too cute!  You are right--she does look like a Dr. Seuss character in some of her pics with her little smile (and I mean that in a nice way based on your other post).


----------



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't show my dogs - so for he and I it's basic travel, walks, and runs.

Collar and leashes are standard for us for stores and visits. For walks and runs the harness is always used. Ryker is a puller besides, but we are working on that.

Ryker always has his tags on with his collar unless he's being groomed. And I've never had a matting issue with a halter.


----------



## ralphthepoodle (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a collar for Ralph with all his tags that's on all the time. Then I have a harness by buddy belt. Which personally I think is the best kind that I use for wlking  Let me know If you have any questions! I buy my buddy belts from a great lady!


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have any video although I am hoping to get some of at least some training runs this season. I also would like to see my two working from other than behind them! I am about to start them on objects that are more unusual (dummy mobile phones etc) ready to start TSD as soon as they get their T Ch titles


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I worry about my pup's throat/neck so I tried several harnesses, the best I found for my mini poodle pup was the SoftTouch Concepts Sense-ation.










SENSE-ation Dog Harness

The reason I like it better than the Easy Walk is that the Easy Walk has a tightening function and seems too loose except when it tightens. The Sense-ation is a fixed size that slides a bit from side to side so when the pup pulls it swings her around a bit and distributes the force. But I know people who prefer the Easy Walk for that reason.

It's easy on/off (except when hair gets in the way!), doesn't seem to bother puppy at all (the mesh harnesses seemed to make her get hot), and it's front-clip.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Casper wears a collar with 3 tags all the time. Anytime we leave the house for a walk or to go someplace in the car, we use a step in harness. For car rides we have a seatbeat strap that connects to the harness. When we tell that we are going out, he runs to the laundry room to get the harness and leash.


----------

